# oh my god..my poor poor baby



## QuintinsMommy

:cry::cry::cry: my mom was taking the turkey out of the oven and the pan collapsed and it fell on quintin:cry::cry::cry::cry: he has 2-3 1st degree burn and a huge 2nd degree burn :cry::cry::cry: me and my mom tore his clothes off in point 5 seconds and got him in the cold bath :cry::cry: His clothes were soaked we are lucky to get them off when we could. :cry: its awful we always take him into the other room when the oven is open but just didn't think this time.. he is naked and sleeping now because the burn is on his butt because his diaper caught all the water :( Im soo upset.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Omg I'm so sorry Rome but dont feel bad it wasn't your fault just a freak accident! I hope quintin makes a quick recovery and isn't in too much pain! Did you take him to hospital? 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Poor little might! It must be awfull for you, try not to feel bad it was just an awfull accident. I hope he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## leoniebabey

hope he is okay :( xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope he feels better soon we are always trying to keep kailee out of the kitchen its just some where they like to be


----------



## Melibu90

:hugs: hope the little man is ok!
Dont worry about it you reacted the best you could the fastest way you could so well done you :thumbup:
Hugs again :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thank you everyone . my brother is off to get Tylenol for quin :( the burn is starting to go down. Quintin is sleepin in my arms


----------



## Strawberrymum

you did really well to react so fast! i think sudocrem is supposed to be good for burns, also keeping them covered to prevent infection.i hope he'll recover quickly :hugs:


----------



## Shannyxox

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that :(! I hope he is okay x


----------



## ~RedLily~

I hope he's ok! x


----------



## unconditional

poor Quin!! :hugs: i hope he feels better soon , Rome.


----------



## 10.11.12

Hope he's ok :hugs: you all did really well to react that fast.


----------



## beths baby

Naww poor thing :( hope he's ok xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

his minor 1st degree burns are not even red anymore and not sore. his 2nd degree is two small patches with one open blister he woke up took some Tylenol and run around the house and played for a few hours like nothing happened :) the problem will be keeping in clean because its on his bum :( 
my poor baby seems to be highly accident prone... stitches at daycare(1st day there in 40 mins)..xray at my house and 2nd degree burn from grandmas house(on christmas day) :(


----------



## Harli

Eek! Poor Quintin! :hugs:

Good to hear that he's doing better though and they don't seem to be bothering him!


----------



## youngmummy94

Aw, poor Quintin :hugs:
Hope he has a quick recovery. :flow:


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs: poor quin


----------



## QuintinsMommy

like to say quintin is doin great today :)


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm so glad he's okay! Well done for acting so fast :hugs: These things happen!


----------



## vaniilla

oh no poor thing, I hope he gets well soon hun :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

I hope his doing okay :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs: Hope he is doing well Rome!


----------



## AirForceWife7

OMG so sorry Rome!

I hope Quin feels better soon!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

Poor Quin, so glad he is doing okay :hugs:


----------



## lovemybabaa

Hope He Is Okay xx


----------



## x__amour

OMG! Poor Quin! :nope:
I hope he's doing better! :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks everyone


----------



## 10.11.12

How's he doing?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

really well :) just been changing his diaper often to make sure it doesn't get damp or poop on it its light pink other then one penny size spot thats red and sore looking :( 
thank god for my mom knowing exactly what to do.god its like it happened in slow motion too because i just turned and my mom screamed and quintin screamed :'( oh it was soooo awful. i cry thinking about it. im soo happy it didnt end up any worse ..

my poor guy :(


----------



## Shanelley

You did so well getting his clothes off and him in the bath as soon as you could. Good mum :flow:


----------



## Mei190

OMG I am glad he is doing better! :thumbup:

I wouldn't have a clue what to do in that type of situation :wacko:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

:hugs: for you and quin xxxxx


----------



## we can't wait

Oh no! That's awful! I'm glad he seems to be doing better!
:hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Poor little guy that must've been absolutely awful. So glad to hear he's doing better :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here it is after a few days of healing :( dont mind all the lines on him haha he just woke up
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0016.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Leah_xx

Glad he is doing better Rome!!
I got burnt when I was little. I had 3rd degree burns on my hands.

My next door neighbors son was burnt in August by hot grease and he had to have sking graphs.It was that bad and I was the one that had to call 911 its was the most horrific thing to see. It was so scary. He is now almost walking and its like none of it ever happened.


:hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hugs: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> Glad he is doing better Rome!!
> I got burnt when I was little. I had 3rd degree burns on my hands.
> 
> My next door neighbors son was burnt in August by hot grease and he had to have sking graphs.It was that bad and I was the one that had to call 911 its was the most horrific thing to see. It was so scary. He is now almost walking and its like none of it ever happened.
> 
> 
> :hugs:

omg thats awful! 
Children bounce back so easily when they get hurt! come on if i had quintins burn on my bum I would be whining about it FOREVER :dohh:


----------



## Leah_xx

QuintinsMommy said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Glad he is doing better Rome!!
> I got burnt when I was little. I had 3rd degree burns on my hands.
> 
> My next door neighbors son was burnt in August by hot grease and he had to have sking graphs.It was that bad and I was the one that had to call 911 its was the most horrific thing to see. It was so scary. He is now almost walking and its like none of it ever happened.
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> omg thats awful!
> Children bounce back so easily when they get hurt! come on if i had quintins burn on my bum I would be whining about it FOREVER :dohh:Click to expand...

They do!! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Awww poor Quintin :( :( 
I poured boiling water on my hand like 3 years ago... Intelligent :smug: I've done it quite a few times since then but never that bad
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0162.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## QuintinsMommy

eww and ouch anna !


----------



## mayb_baby

Poor Quin :hugs: 
Eww Anna :/ looks sore
You did a great job Rome :hugs:


----------



## JLFKJS

Wow I didn't know this happened! First time I seen the thread but thankfully he's okay now :hugs:


----------



## Melibu90

That photo looks really sore glad hes ok now :hugs:
And Anna your hand looks very sore too :(


----------

